# How far out of PNS to get to scamps and red grouper



## anj1204 (Aug 21, 2017)

Was thinking about getting out before deploying in a few weeks, how far out do i need to get to get into some scamps and red grouper? 
Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

250'.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> 250'.


250 ft off shore won't get ya but into about 8 ft of water.....:whistling::shifty:


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

ANJ-Thank you for your service and best wishes with deployment. You may have done more research since your post. You need to travel about 30 miles out of PNS to reach 250ft depth. With your limited time, you might consider a charter trip.


----------

